# Welsangeln am Rio Ebro



## Ossifischer (24. Juni 2003)

Hi an alle wir wollen im Sept. nach Spanien, aber nicht in ein Camp sondern flußaufwärts mit Boot ,Bivi u.ä..Jetzt habe ich gehört das wild campen verboten sei am Ebro.Wer weiß da genaueres o. hat schon mal schlechte Erfahrung gemacht! Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## ThorstenECN (24. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
ich war bis jetzt 5 mal am Ebro zum Wallerfischen aber immer nur im Camp vom BGS. Wie das mit dem wilden Campen ist weiß ich nicht, man sieht ab und zu mal ein paar Zelte am Ufer stehen. Aber wenn es verboten ist würde ich es nicht machen, die Polizei da unten ist nicht so zimperlich wie unsere. Die haben sogar geländegänige Motorräder damit sie auch in die "ruhigen Ecken" kommen.
Mit dem beschlagtnahmten Angelgerät was in den Polizeirevieren da unten steht könnte man einen gut sortierten Angelshop aufmachen.
Für neulinge am Ebro würde ich ein gutes Camp empfehlen, da bekommt man eine gute Einweisung (die Fische sind auch da nicht gleichmäßig im Wasser verteilt), man kann sich drauf verlassen das man die richtige Lizenz für das richtige Gebiet hat, und hat auch immer einen Ansprechpartner wenn es mal Probleme gibt (Polizeikontrollen!!).


----------



## Trophy2002 (25. Juni 2003)

War bis jetzt 2 mal am Ebro, wir haben da immer am Wasser übernachtet. Was eigentlich verboten ist, ist das fischen nach 24
Uhr, so war es zumindest vor einigen Jahren so. Kann sich nätürlich einiges geändert haben. Ebenso soll der Schwarzbarsch als Köder verboten sein.
Die Polizei soll da nach Infos wirklich nicht zimperlich sein und ist mit Nachtsichtgeräten unterwegs auch vom Boot aus.


----------



## elefant (25. Juni 2003)

Hallo
Ich weiß nicht,was Du meinst mit "Ebro flußauf".....
Wollt Ihr an der Mündung anfangen???
Die Meisten meinen mit 'Ebro' ja nur den Stauseen-Teil (ab Flix).Auf den Stauseen gelten andere Bestimmungen.So braucht man extra Angellizenzen und auch z.T. eine Lizenz für das Boot!
Wollt Ihr mit eigenem Boot dahin? Oder wollt ihr Wasserwandern mit Faltboot oder wie?
Von Deltebre an gibt es Wels.
Aber so ganz einfach ist das Hochfahren nicht! Durchgängig schiffbar ist der Ebro nicht.
Habe mal zwei Berichte gelesen und auch Leute dort gesprochen:Man macht sich wohl garantiert irgendwann die Schraube kaputt (ersatzteile mitnehmen!),Weil es sehr viele Untiefen gibt,die man vorher nicht sieht.
Und mit Paddelboot??? - Ich weiß ja nicht........ - Da gibt es Strecken ,wo man wohl wg. Strömung nicht fahren kann....
Aber:Landschaftlich + Anglerisch wundervoll!!! - Ich beneide Euch um diesen Urlaub!
Ich war 3Wochen im Delta (mit Leihboot) und 1x 3wochen und 1x 4Wochen in L'Hospitalet de l Infant(ist sehr verkehrsgünstig zum Ebroanfahren) und habe dann vom Ufer aus geangelt....(von Benifallet an aufwärts)


----------



## Ossifischer (26. Juni 2003)

@elefant ,wir fahren mit den eigenen Boot dorthin,wir mir die Kumpels sagten (sie waren schon dort)lassen wir das Boot in ein ort (?)zu Wasser und fahren dann ca. 50Km flussaufwärts


----------



## elefant (26. Juni 2003)

Hallo
Na.das sind ja auch nicht viel mehr an Informationen...
Vielleicht ist Euch damit geholfen:
1.Angellizenzen: Im Angelladen von Riomar (Ausweiskopie abgeben) - Die sind (für span. Verhältnisse) sehr schnell - Am 3.Tag habt Ihr die Lizenzen und es gibt zur Überbrückung ein Vorab-Ausweis.

2.Trailern geht gut in:Amposta, Tortosa, Xerta oder Benifallet
 (In Xerta nicht versuchen quer durch den Ort zu fahren-Ich dachte auch es wäre viel kürzer zur Hauptverkehrsstraße - Ist es auch,nur so eng,daß man mit Hänger garantiert nicht (ohne abhängen) durchkommt!).

3.Nachtangeln braucht man nicht:Ich mach gerne Nachtangeln,aber da ist das Übrig! - Am Besten ist Nachmittags-Abends bis  23Uhr.Und auch Früh.(Sogar Tag's über geht meist Was)

4.Es gibt schräg gegenüber von´Xerta, also auf der anderen Flußseite einen Zeltplatz - also warum wildes Campen?...

5.Im Bereich Amposta,Tortosa und Aldover war früher nicht so gut,wenn man Nacht's mit dem Boot zugange war(Nachtangeln)
-Wegen recht rabiater Wasserschutzpolizei,die wegen Schmuggler patroullieren.(spanischkenntnisse???-mit englisch kommt man meist nicht weit...)

6.Weiter 'Oben' ,wo der Ebro nicht mehr so schiffbar ist,kann man eigentlich machen,was man will...... da sagt keiner was...

7.Ich hatte 2x Probleme mit verwilderten(?) Hunden! - Nicht sehr angenehm im Dunkeln.... Ist wohl meist an Ortsrändern so.

8.In den Dörfern nutzt meist auch spanisch nicht allzuviel man trifft oft nur ältere Leute und die sprechen nur katalan.


----------



## Ossifischer (26. Juni 2003)

@Elefant ,der Ort&nbsp; heißt Mecinensa (ob die schreibweise richtig ist ?)und von aus 50Km stromaufwärst . Vielleicht weißt du da auch was? Erst mal vielen Dank


----------

